# Ocean Kayak Prowler Big Game 2



## Some mornings are rough (Oct 11, 2014)

If your spending your Michigan winter dreaming of buying a new kayak .I mainly fish Lake Erie, a lot. I will tell you about my Big Game 2 .I have had it 3 seasons now .It does everything that Ocean Kayak says it does.I have a great time fishing out of this kayak.I don't get wet at all .Very dry ride and I have been caught in 2 to 3 foot chops wind blowing 15 MPH.If you know Lake Erie it can pick up in 20mins.The hull cuts through waves with ease.And because the kayak is heavy you can control it better I think in bigger waves and wind . 
Like many guys when looking into a kayak for the first time I watched and read alot on kayaks .
I picked Ocean Kayak because it is a good name brand. Here is the Specs.

*Prowler Big Game II™*
*Length:* 12' 9" | 3.9 m
*Width:* 34" | 86.4 cm
*Weight:* 70 lbs | 31.7 kg
*MSRP:* $1,399.99 USD

I bought this Kayak on my Amazon account got it from Kayak city .They are located in California.Amazon said it would take 2 days shipping .But ended up like 7days because when it got to Detoit it sat in a shipping warehouse or a couple of days.But I was in no hurry.And it came all bubble wrapped. 
This is a old picture when I first got it .I since added a few more things.
It is a Beast weighing 70 lbs add some 30 lbs of fishing stuff to it it's heavy.
Luckly I have a truck to load it in .
The seat is very comfortable it changes position and folds back if you want to stand . I don't stand to much unless flipping for bass in vegetation.But it is very stable .
The seat will go into a high position which I normally use for bass fishing .But if I am trolling for bass or walleye on the lake I will keep it in low position . 
If the lake is a little choppy or even rolling you are a little your top heavy .
The mod pod in the center is great I put my rod holders here when bass or pike fishing.
You can mount your rod holders just about anywhere on this kayak without putting holes in it because of the mounting plates.
My fishfinder Lowrance 4" sits on this to .I did have to cut a hole on the mod pod for the battery cable.
Ocean Kayak has a deal with Hummingbird so their transducers fit in the transducer hole of the kayak .
My lowrance transducer fit but it stuck out of the bottom to far .So I just use a suction cup mount it on the side of the kayak.
It has plenty of inside storage for mostly anything you can think of.
So their it is ,you won't go wrong picking this one out .
I am thinking of spring already or a trip down south LOL.


----------

